# MCNISH - other motorsport and friends



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

Hello Allan,

I am curious what other motorsport do like to follow or do you follow absolutely all motorsport closely? I mean: do you watch and follow WRC, DTM, Formula 1, other Formula series, IndyCar, etc? Who are you favorite drivers right now? 

And also on a related note - do you keep in touch with David Coulthard or Mika Hakkinen?

Thanks,
Andre Smirnov


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

2fastdre said:


> Hello Allan,
> 
> I am curious what other motorsport do like to follow or do you follow absolutely all motorsport closely? I mean: do you watch and follow WRC, DTM, Formula 1, other Formula series, IndyCar, etc? Who are you favorite drivers right now?
> 
> ...


Andre

I follow most motorsport, on TV and internet, I am fan basically. 

Favourite driver.....hard question really, I think Dario Franchitti is mega in Indycar, Dan Wheldon is maybe the best on an oval, Helio Castro Neves is very strong minded and can obviously dance!

Alonso is pretty much the most rounded right now, but talking Ferrari Jaime Melo is very fast in GT2 but Rob Bell is a coming man.

Talking Scotland, Paul Di Resta you will know by now, watch for Lewis Williamson!

I keep in touch with DC, we live round the corner from each other, Mika I see now and again, in fact on Sunday night.

Allan


----------

